# Cohibas for sale



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

I just returned from a trip to Cuba where I purchased 4 boxes of Cohibas from the Gov't Store. They ARE authentic.
I am willing to sell them individually or as a lot.

2 boxes Cohiba Lanceros
1 Box Cohiba #4
1 Box Cohiba Esplendidos.

Asking $1800.00 cdn for all 4

At this point they are about 2 weeks old.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Your not going to get much of a response here, we don't peddle goods on this board. Here is the link to the Classified Adds page You will have better luck there.


----------



## tbateman (Jun 1, 1998)

:al


----------



## joes (Jan 1, 2000)




----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

Let me get this straight. A NEWBIE on his FIRST POST has "real" boxes of Cohibas to sell.........
I haven't been on the LLG board all that long, but I know nobody here is that stupid......
:c :c :c


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

I will take the first person's advice and post to the ads section, however I am not trying to rip anybody off. I don't smoke cigars myself that's why I've never been on here. I'm simply trying to sell the cigars I brought back from Cuba in any way that I can. This site came up on a search engine so I posted here. I realize there may be some skepticism but I don't think it's fair to accuse me of fraud. I'm just trying to make a few bucks on my purchase. I did NOT buy the cigars on the black market in Cuba I purchased them from a Government Store and the price tags and authentication stamps are on them.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

You have to understand that many here have seen the scams of folks claiming to have "the real deal" and you really cant blame them for being skeptical & cautious.

Cohibas in general are the most counterfitted cigars in & out of Cuba. So much in fact that theres rumor the entire packaging will be soon changed including the boxes.

Nobody is accusing you of being a fraud, but there are some usual characteristics of many of the folks that sell fakes have.

1) being new here & only regestered to sell the cigars
2) dont smoke cigars, so how would you know the real deal from the not-so real deal? Not a slam, but just fact.
3) have no references from prior transactions and are no position to authenticate the cigars.

Many of the folks here are *very* savy on Cuban cigars and those that claim to be Cuban cigars. One one hand you very well may have the real deal. On the other hand, you may only have the real box, bands & seals, while everything else (the actual cigars) are not. Trust me, I and many others have seen them.

In any case, I wish you well.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

I am aware of the problems you describe. Last time I went I purchased cigars on the street and a local cigar smoker made me aware of the rip offs that exist. That's why I specifically made sure I was purchasing the Real Deal this time. They were not cheap and they were purchased from a Government outlet in Havana.
I did notice that the fake seals on the forgeries do not include a printed number on them. These Do.

I understand your skepticism. But these are the "Real Deal" and are for sale at a very good price as I'm sure you'll agree. I'm certainly not gonna get rich on them. Just trying to offset some costs. Free Enterprise Right?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

"Just trying to offset some costs. Free Enterprise Right?"

Sure, no problem there!


The new serial numbered seals have already been counterfitted a while now and are in circulation but many will not pass the blacklight test nor will they pass the microprint with 10X magnification.

Best of luck in any case!


----------



## Lusi (Jan 1, 2000)

Poker, You are undeniably a good man! So rational, conciliatory, and accurate!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

I have included pictures in the classified ad which I trust will satisfy you.
Thanks for your assistance


----------



## Rhino (May 21, 2003)

Anyone checked out the latest round of Cohiba Esplendidos auctions on Yahoo... the Q/A is pretty funny for most of them.


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

What could I possibly say that you guys haven't, can't or won't?:c


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

OMG..........:r


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

Thanks to you all for your help

I sold my cigars to a very satisfied gentleman in Texas.


----------



## joes (Jan 1, 2000)

Hey, Smokemifyagottem. How much did you get for yours?
:r :r :w :w :w :al


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

OK! It was me, I'm the satisfied Texan who bought Provid's Cohiba's. They are the real deal indeed and look fantastic! Can't wait tell they rest up to smoke one The price btw was right on, got them for less than any retailer. Woohoo!


----------



## Rhino (May 21, 2003)

Outstanding Glass-top presentation!! lol  

Did they smoke as well as they looked?


----------



## DivineRight (Feb 24, 2003)

This thread has SCAM written all over it and I find it amusing that someone would actually come here and try something like this.

1) Cohibas are definately the most counterfitted Cuban cigars, thats why unless you are buying from a LCDH I'd be as bold to say that 95% of the time they are fakes.

2) This guy doesn't smoke cigars yet he went and purchased 4 boxes of Cohiba cigars. What makes you think that you have the knowledge or experience to make sure you have legit product? Why would someone risk almost $1500 CND on something they know nothing about to make a few bucks?

3) If you did buy them from these LCDH stores then you must of also received a receipt for the boxes of cigars. Where are these receipts?

4) You haven't provided anything that we can check up on, like box codes for instance. What was the name of the store you bought the cigars at? There are many people on this forum that know the various LCDH's in Havana very well.

Go post this garbage on eBay. Don't insult our intelligence provid.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

As you can see from above the person who bought them is very satisfied that they are real. I bought them in order to recoup some of the costs of my trip. I have been there before and was aware that these are in demand especially for a good price. The boxes had the appropriate codes etc. and the buyer was extremely cautious. In any case they were real and the buyer knows it. Not everyone is a scam artist you know and I take exception to the automatic assumption on here that everyone else is.


----------



## DivineRight (Feb 24, 2003)

This unknown Texan that you speak of. Did you make him up along with your dellusional story of legitimate Cohibas?

If you can't afford a trip to Cuba, how were you able to risk purchasing 4 boxes of authentic Cohiba cigars, when you have no idea how to store or transport them? 

Again, I ask you not to insult my intelligence as I have not insulted yours.


----------



## DivineRight (Feb 24, 2003)

Well ok, I guess I just did insult your sainity and soundness of mind.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

Man you are a piece of work.

The buyer is a few posts up on this thread. He obviously is knowledgeable and saw a good deal. I didn't say I couldn't afford to go. I said I was just recouping some of my costs including the costs of the cigars which was substantial. I only made a small profit on them. You are right I have no idea how to store or transport them. I put them in my suitcase and they survived just fine. What do you do? Rent a Lear Jet?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Easy now boys, kick back and have a donut. Looks like provid got what he wanted & the buyer is satisfied as well. If buyer & seller are both happy, then its a done deal.



"What do you do? Rent a Lear Jet?"

No, I click the button that says "order" and in 4-5 days....voila! 

Sorry but I couldnt pass that one up LOL


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

> _
> "What do you do? Rent a Lear Jet?"
> 
> No, I click the button that says "order" and in 4-5 days....voila!
> ...


_

[email protected]!_


----------



## Dipteran (Jan 1, 2000)

"What do you do? Rent a Lear Jet?"

No, I click the button that says "order" and in 4-5 days....voila! 


Poker,

I think you mean "in 4-5 days. . . . .vitola!"


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Quit this $#!+ 

DivineRight
Chimp, I sent you an email please read it!

Oh, btw these Cohiba's are smoking wonderfully...:al


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Damn Jack, I was thinking the SAME thing. I was going to fire off some private emails until your last post. 

May I suggest this thread be locked and maybe moved to the hall of fame?

OPT


----------



## ricmac25 (May 13, 2003)

Can't we all just get along?

If this "unknown Texan" (Jack) is happy then who is anyone else to say anything. Last I checked this unknown Texan looks like he knows his sh*t. 

Looks like it worked out ok for everyone. Can we let it die now?


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Of course I know my $#!+, I'm a Texan arn't I? LOL!!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

Being a newbie, not to cigars though. I love to see someone show his hand. 'cohibas for sale' is so old and I like to see a group feeding. You guys are earning my respect and confidence and I hope to be here for years.


----------



## joes (Jan 1, 2000)

This thread had a bad smell from the beginning, and the stench has gotten worse. Time for the trash. Seems like it started and ended with BS, but I'm just a "maturing primate" so what the [email protected]$#% do I know.

u


----------

